# Flycraft vs. Stealthcraft Hooligan



## Lamarsh

Just wondering if I could be lucky enough to find somebody on here that has had the chance to get a close look at both of these raft style boats and could weigh in on any ups and downs of either, as compared to each other. Would also appreciate if somebody just has input on one or the other. 



Thanks


----------



## BeanOFish

I've rowed both rafts, and here's been my experiences with both brands. The stealthcraft is a true out west style raft, it's a little on the heavy side for a raft (but the bulk of the weight is for the frame and floor) and can be tough to row in heavy winds, but you have a ton of storage and room in and its very stable. It easily fits 3 people, gear, etc... and isn't a bad option for a small water vessel. The flycraft is much smaller (at least it seemed that way to me), and lighter. The floor is some kind of suction cup thing, and took a little bit for me to get used to, but it is a true small water boat. You're limited on storage on the boat, with 2 other people, gear, etc.. my buddies and I had some minor issues on where we were going to stack things. But we took the fly craft down the boardman, and the south branch and it felt like we were in a river boat. Easy to get down that small water in the fly craft. In the end it really depends on what you're looking for. Also, maybe look into Watermaster. A lot of guys out west use them, and they're supposed to be a pretty awesome little raft.


----------



## Lamarsh

BeanOFish said:


> I've rowed both rafts, and here's been my experiences with both brands. The stealthcraft is a true out west style raft, it's a little on the heavy side for a raft (but the bulk of the weight is for the frame and floor) and can be tough to row in heavy winds, but you have a ton of storage and room in and its very stable. It easily fits 3 people, gear, etc... and isn't a bad option for a small water vessel. The flycraft is much smaller (at least it seemed that way to me), and lighter. The floor is some kind of suction cup thing, and took a little bit for me to get used to, but it is a true small water boat. You're limited on storage on the boat, with 2 other people, gear, etc.. my buddies and I had some minor issues on where we were going to stack things. But we took the fly craft down the boardman, and the south branch and it felt like we were in a river boat. Easy to get down that small water in the fly craft. In the end it really depends on what you're looking for. Also, maybe look into Watermaster. A lot of guys out west use them, and they're supposed to be a pretty awesome little raft.


Thanks a ton, exactly the info I was looking for. I already have a 16' power drifter that is limited in the water it can be used in due to its size, so it sounds like the Flycraft may be a better option. I'm looking for a smaller item in the quiver, as my UFO is plenty big for 3 people and gear. I grew up poling Au Sable boats and love fishing from them, but their 21-24' length creates a storage problem for me, and my current idea is this raft would sort of solve that issue. Nothing replaces the Au Sable boat, but we can come close. I used to have a 16' Towee skiff that poled darn well, not as well as an Au Sable boat but close enough not to mind.


----------



## Steve

I recently ordered a 16' ufo with the 40/30 yamaha. Looking forward to taking delivery and getting it on the water and posting a review.


----------



## Lamarsh

Drew Gilchrist said:


> Looking at the Towee Calusa and Stealthcraft UFO


Coincidentally enough, I owned a Towee Calusa and got rid of it for a Stealthcraft UFO.

PM sent. I'll post some pics of my UFO below


----------



## Drew Gilchrist

Steve said:


> I recently ordered a 16' ufo with the 40/30 yamaha. Looking forward to taking delivery and getting it on the water and posting a review.


Awesome Steve. My friend is getting her build sheet finalized with SC today and hopes to have a UFO on order tomorrow. What color are you getting?


----------



## Lamarsh

Here's some pics of my UFO


----------



## Drew Gilchrist

Lamarsh said:


> Here's some pics of my UFO
> View attachment 499303
> 
> 
> View attachment 499301
> 
> 
> View attachment 499305


Awesome looking rig. We're getting nearly the same boat layout but with casting braces. We looked at a couple new SC 16/54 PD's a local guide and fisherman have. It's a big boat for what we want to do, so glad to have discovered the UFO. How's the stability for standing and casting with two people? That was our only question mark only having the Youtube videos Mike made to go off of.


----------



## Steve

Drew Gilchrist said:


> Awesome Steve. My friend is getting her build sheet finalized with SC today and hopes to have a UFO on order tomorrow. What color are you getting?


I'm getting a wrap on the side so it won't be just one color.


----------



## Drew Gilchrist

Steve said:


> I'm getting a wrap on the side so it won't be just one color.


That will be neat. We're planning to drive up and get our UFO when it's ready this spring and hoping to spend a couple of days fly fishing. Always fun discovering new rivers.


----------



## klum17

Lamarsh said:


> Coincidentally enough, I owned a Towee Calusa and got rid of it for a Stealthcraft UFO.
> 
> PM sent. I'll post some pics of my UFO below


I was wondering your thoughts on the comparison of the Towee versus the SC UFO. Both boats are at the top of my list as a “do it all” type boat.


----------



## Lamarsh

klum17 said:


> I was wondering your thoughts on the comparison of the Towee versus the SC UFO. Both boats are at the top of my list as a “do it all” type boat.


Great question. I often regret "trading up" from my somewhat bare bones Towee to the UFO, mainly because I was somewhat misled (by Stealthcraft) on what the UFO weighs and what motor could push it well. My old Towee worked awesome with a 25/20 merc jet. Hopped up on plane really fast and went about 20-23mph with that motor, which was about 90lbs and clamp on. The UFO barely got on plane with it and maxed out at around 13mph, which was unacceptable. I had to drop $7,200 on a new Tohatsu 50/35 jet, which ripped me open pretty good. In hindsight, I'd have just stuck with my Towee. 

BUT, I will say, all the nice bells and whistles I got with my UFO, between the electronics, built on oar locks, compartments, lights, etc, it is a much more comfortable and convenient boat. It's nicer and better built, IMO. But it costs a lot more. 

But, with the exception of one thing, there was nothing my UFO can do that my Towee could not. The execption being rowing nicely. My Towee did not row well at all, but it poled about as nice as an Au Sable boat, so my oar frame sat in the garage almost all the time, barely used the oars and oar frame on that thing. My UFO, on the other hand, rows awesome. 

Let me know if there's anything else I can help you out with. Both are great boats.


----------



## Lamarsh

BeanOFish said:


> I've rowed both rafts, and here's been my experiences with both brands. The stealthcraft is a true out west style raft, it's a little on the heavy side for a raft (but the bulk of the weight is for the frame and floor) and can be tough to row in heavy winds, but you have a ton of storage and room in and its very stable. It easily fits 3 people, gear, etc... and isn't a bad option for a small water vessel. The flycraft is much smaller (at least it seemed that way to me), and lighter. The floor is some kind of suction cup thing, and took a little bit for me to get used to, but it is a true small water boat. You're limited on storage on the boat, with 2 other people, gear, etc.. my buddies and I had some minor issues on where we were going to stack things. But we took the fly craft down the boardman, and the south branch and it felt like we were in a river boat. Easy to get down that small water in the fly craft. In the end it really depends on what you're looking for. Also, maybe look into Watermaster. A lot of guys out west use them, and they're supposed to be a pretty awesome little raft.


I placed my order for the new Flycraft Stealth X the other day. That's their new boat that is 12' like the 2 person Stealth, but as wide as their 14' 3 person, and is rated for 2 people. I'm super stoked. This will round off my quiver since I bought the UFO and no longer have that option with my Towee where I could just pull the clip on lightweight motor off no problem.


----------



## mattcurt

I’m excited to go fishing!


----------



## klum17

Lamarsh,

thanks for your opinion. You are the first I have heard say the Towee didn’t RPE well. Several people have said it Towee well but never compared it to another boat. The space for 3 people and additional options is what will sell me on it over the Towee. Do you feel a 40/30 jet would be enough to get the boat on plane properly? The tohatsu 50/35 is a big jump in price. I’m not trying to win a race but want it to perform properly. 

The addition of the flycraft is my goal. A boat and a raft so that I can float any water I wish. 



Lamarsh said:


> Great question. I often regret "trading up" from my somewhat bare bones Towee to the UFO, mainly because I was somewhat misled (by Stealthcraft) on what the UFO weighs and what motor could push it well. My old Towee worked awesome with a 25/20 merc jet. Hopped up on plane really fast and went about 20-23mph with that motor, which was about 90lbs and clamp on. The UFO barely got on plane with it and maxed out at around 13mph, which was unacceptable. I had to drop $7,200 on a new Tohatsu 50/35 jet, which ripped me open pretty good. In hindsight, I'd have just stuck with my Towee.
> 
> BUT, I will say, all the nice bells and whistles I got with my UFO, between the electronics, built on oar locks, compartments, lights, etc, it is a much more comfortable and convenient boat. It's nicer and better built, IMO. But it costs a lot more.
> 
> But, with the exception of one thing, there was nothing my UFO can do that my Towee could not. The execption being rowing nicely. My Towee did not row well at all, but it poled about as nice as an Au Sable boat, so my oar frame sat in the garage almost all the time, barely used the oars and oar frame on that thing. My UFO, on the other hand, rows awesome.
> 
> Let me know if there's anything else I can help you out with. Both are great boats.


----------



## Lamarsh

klum17 said:


> he space for 3 people and additional options is what will sell me on it over the Towee.


I would say the UFO feels like there is more space for 3 people, but in reality it is not much larger. The fact that the sides of the boat are flared outwards such that the gunwales sit aways outwards from the edges of the floor, compared to the Towee being more straight walled, you can pile more gear inside the UFO, but size and storage space alone IMO is not a reason to pick the UFO over the Towee. I would say if you're a big into rowing instead of poling, go with the UFO. If you really prefer poling like you would an au sable boat, get the Towee. 



klum17 said:


> Do you feel a 40/30 jet would be enough to get the boat on plane properly? The tohatsu 50/35 is a big jump in price. I’m not trying to win a race but want it to perform properly.




I think you'd be fine with the 40/30. It will definitely get on plane with that motor. It will even get on plane with the 30/25 merc, but I don't recommend that motor for the UFO despite Stealthcraft touting it, just too much of a dog. That's just me though. Like I said above, my 25/20 two stroke merc jet got my UFO on plane (barely though), but it only got it going to about 13mph. I don't think the 30/25 would be a ton better. The one reason to go with one of those smaller motors and accepting the huge decrease in speed would be the fact that you can get them clamp on and can remove them easily. 



klum17 said:


> The addition of the flycraft is my goal. A boat and a raft so that I can float any water I wish.


It's an AWESOME quiver, but comes at a massive price tag. I'd have been almost just as happy if I'd have just kept the Towee as a single quiver boat, kept the whole entire thing at around $10k.


----------



## kaplan

Lamarsh said:


> Thanks a ton, exactly the info I was looking for. I already have a 16' power drifter that is limited in the water it can be used in due to its size, so it sounds like the Flycraft may be a better option. I'm looking for a smaller item in the quiver, as my UFO is plenty big for 3 people and gear. I grew up poling Au Sable boats and love fishing from them, but their 21-24' length creates a storage problem for me, and my current idea is this raft would sort of solve that issue. Nothing replaces the Au Sable boat, but we can come close. I used to have a 16' Towee skiff that poled darn well, not as well as an Au Sable boat but close enough not to mind.


What does your power drifter draft ?


----------



## Lamarsh

kaplan said:


> What does your power drifter draft ?


I'll have to check next time I take it out, but I'm going to guess around 6".


----------



## fishprof

Lamarsh said:


> I would say the UFO feels like there is more space for 3 people, but in reality it is not much larger. The fact that the sides of the boat are flared outwards such that the gunwales sit aways outwards from the edges of the floor, compared to the Towee being more straight walled, you can pile more gear inside the UFO, but size and storage space alone IMO is not a reason to pick the UFO over the Towee. I would say if you're a big into rowing instead of poling, go with the UFO. If you really prefer poling like you would an au sable boat, get the Towee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'd be fine with the 40/30. It will definitely get on plane with that motor. It will even get on plane with the 30/25 merc, but I don't recommend that motor for the UFO despite Stealthcraft touting it, just too much of a dog. That's just me though. Like I said above, my 25/20 two stroke merc jet got my UFO on plane (barely though), but it only got it going to about 13mph. I don't think the 30/25 would be a ton better. The one reason to go with one of those smaller motors and accepting the huge decrease in speed would be the fact that you can get them clamp on and can remove them easily.
> 
> 
> 
> It's an AWESOME quiver, but comes at a massive price tag. I'd have been almost just as happy if I'd have just kept the Towee as a single quiver boat, kept the whole entire thing at around $10k.


Did you ever float some of the classic trout water with the Towee? For example, how did it handle the PM, upper Manistee, Au Sable, etc? Also, did you use the trolling motor on rivers to hold in place? If so I'm curious how well that worked. I own a skiff style drifter, but I am serious thinking of switching to a Towee (or similar) because I often fish alone and can't run shuttle. I really appreciate the input because you might be one of the only I've seen that had a Towee in Michigan, aside from a few guys that use them on flats.


----------



## Lamarsh

fishprof said:


> Did you ever float some of the classic trout water with the Towee? For example, how did it handle the PM, upper Manistee, Au Sable, etc? Also, did you use the trolling motor on rivers to hold in place? If so I'm curious how well that worked. I own a skiff style drifter, but I am serious thinking of switching to a Towee (or similar) because I often fish alone and can't run shuttle. I really appreciate the input because you might be one of the only I've seen that had a Towee in Michigan, aside from a few guys that use them on flats.


Yes, in fact my Towee poled rivers like the upper Au Sable perfectly (close to as well as an Au Sable long boat) was the main thing that blew up on me when I switched to a Stealthcraft UFO. I did not expect to lose that ability, but I did, because that UFO does not work great in small rivers like that. The Towee rows poorly compared to a drifter, but it poles EXCELLENT, even in rivers. The oar frame for my Towee sat in my garage collecting dust most of the time. The Towee also works excellent using a trolling motor in a river instead of poling or rowing, so it would be great for your use fishing alone, but you won't be able to use it in really skinny water like the upper Au Sable or upper Man due to the simple fact that the trolling motor would be bumping bottom too much. I think the highest point on the Au Sable that we get it to work ok on would be below Mac in high flows. 

Another thing I really liked about the Towee over the Stealthcraft was how much lighter it was (despite the fact that Stealthcraft lists it as having a lighter hull weight on their website, I think that is unfortunately completely inaccurate), it got up and went around 20mph with a clamp on 25/20 two stroke merc jet, which was great because it only weighed about 90lbs and was easy to remove and store. My Stealthcraft UFO just barely got on plane with that motor, but wouldn't go more than 13mph, so I had to buy a bolt on 50/35 four stroke, which hauls ass on that UFO and is absolutely awesome, but I no longer have the option to remove the motor and drift places like the upper PM where motors aren't allowed. I ended up buying a Flycraft raft to solve that problem, which it solves the problem really well, but came at a massive cost. Had I just kept the Towee, it would have continued to have been a solid one boat quiver.


----------

